# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Ναυτικά Ατυχήματα ή Βλάβες Κρουαζιερόπλοιων - Cruise ships accidents >  Ναυάγιο Ωκεανός

## xara

Video με το ναυάγιο του ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ και τη διάσωση των επιβαινόντων:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BFux2AAMso

----------


## Marabou

και λίγη ιστορία για τον Ωκεανό...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oceanos

----------


## gvaggelas

συγκλονιστικό βίντεο. Και ντροπή για το πλήρωμα.

----------


## mastrokostas

Και η φωτογραφία από την βύθιση του Ωκεανού που την έχουμε δει παντού .

----------


## mastrokostas

¶λλη μια μικρή .

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πριν πολλά χρόνια, σε κάποιες θερινές διακοπές, στην παρέα των γονιών μου ήταν και ένας κύριος, τότε διευθυντικό στέλεχος του Ποταμιάνου.
Θυμάμαι που συζητάγανε κάποιο βράδυ με τον πατέρα μου, και του είχε πει ο άνθρωπος αυτός ότι το ναυάγιο του ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ ήταν ένα
από τα πιο ''κοροιδίστικα'' ναυάγια πλοίων που είχαν γίνει ποτέ, και ότι το πλοίο είχε πάει ''τσάμπα και βερεσέ'' από καθυστερημένη αντίδραση των υπευθύνων.

Δυστυχώς έχουν περάσει πολλά χρόνια από εκείνο το καλοκαίρι, και αν και θυμάμαι αμυδρά κάποιους λόγους που είχε επικαλεστεί, δεν τους μεταφέρω φοβούμενος μην παραποιήσω την αλήθεια.

Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει περισσότερα για τις λόγους της βύθισης του πλοίου, ας μας τους πει.

*ΥΓ.* Όσον αφορά βέβαια το ''κοροιδίστικο'', θα μου πείτε και ποιό ναυάγιο δεν υπήρξε ? Από το διασημότερο του ΤΙΤΑΝΙΚΟΥ, μέχρι και του αείμνηστου SEA DIAMOND.

----------


## mastrokostas

Από φίλους που είχα στο βαπόρι αλλά και από φήμες μετά στην εταιρεία είπαν ότι ξεκόλλησε ένα sea valve των ηλεκτρομηχανών .Είναι λόγος αυτό για να βουλιάξει ένα βαπόρι ίδιος όταν έχει κακοκαιρία .
Δείτε το video .για να καταλάβετε 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9Z_Hcg2wF8

Να προσθέσω ότι μάλλον άργησαν από ότι ακούστηκε τότε ,να πάρουν χαμπάρι την εισροή υδάτων για να βάλουν μπροστά της αντλίες   SOS ,και πήγαν τα νερά στης γεννήτριες ,μετά blackout και τέλος ..

----------


## Ellinis

> Δείτε το video .για να καταλάβετε 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9Z_Hcg2wF8


Καταπληκτικό το βιντεάκι, ευχαριστούμε!
Δυστηχώς πολλές οι καταγγελίες για το πλήρωμα και σε αυτό το βίντεο...

----------


## Ellinis

Και μια φωτο σε πιο ήρεμα νερά, στην Καλντέρα της Σαντορίνης πρωτού δεχτεί τη δεύτερη μετασκευή.

Oceanos.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

> Δυστηχώς πολλές οι καταγγελίες για το πλήρωμα και σε αυτό το βίντεο...


Δυστυχώς η ευτυχώς όλοι άνθρωποι δεν είναι το ίδιο .Όπως σε όλες τις κοινωνίες υπάρχουν οι καλοί και οι κακοί , οι γάτες και οι σκύλοι ....έτσι και στα βαπόρια υπάρχουν ναυτικοί που μερικές φορές τα κάνουν θάλασσα .Σε αυτό το βαπόρι ήταν ο καπετάνιος κατά τις μαρτυρίες διάφορων . Και έτσι τους πήρε όλους η μπάλα .Ξέρω πάντως ότι υπήρξαν άτομα που τραβήχτηκαν άσχημα μέχρι να βγει και ο τελευταίως επιβάτης , αλλά πάντα προβάλετε η αρνητική πλευρά .

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Δυστυχώς η ευτυχώς όλοι άνθρωποι δεν είναι το ίδιο .Όπως σε όλες τις κοινωνίες υπάρχουν οι καλοί και οι κακοί , οι γάτες και οι σκύλοι ....έτσι και στα βαπόρια υπάρχουν ναυτικοί που μερικές φορές τα κάνουν θάλασσα .Σε αυτό το βαπόρι ήταν ο καπετάνιος κατά τις μαρτυρίες διάφορων . Και έτσι τους πήρε όλους η μπάλα .Ξέρω πάντως ότι υπήρξαν άτομα που τραβήχτηκαν άσχημα μέχρι να βγει και ο τελευταίως επιβάτης , αλλά πάντα προβάλετε η αρνητική πλευρά .


Σίγουρα δεν κατέβηκαν μόνοι τους οι επιβάτες, ούτε με τη βοήθεια των ...μουσικών... Και σε νερά από τα πιο δύσκολα του κοόσμου.

Πάντως έτσι και αλιώς την ευθύνη την είχει ο πλοίαρχοςσύμφωνα με το άρθρο 17 του ΒΔ 683 του 1960 για την εργασία σε ελληνικά επιβατικά πλοία:

Ο Πλοίαρχος εν περιπτώσει κινδύνου του πλοίου εξ οιασδήποτε αιτίας:

α) χρησιμοποιεί πάντα τα δυνατά μέσα, όπως διασώση τούτο και τους επιβαίνοντας.
β) δίδει το παράδειγμα της άκρας ψυχραιμίας και γεναιότητος και του μάλλον ακλονήτου θάρρους, εμψυχώνει το πλήρωμα και τους επιβάτας και ενθαρρύνει τους δειλιώντας.
γ) εάν αι περιστάσεις επιβάλωσιν εις αυτόν να διατάξη την εγκατάλειψην του πλοίου, μεριμνά διά την υπό την προσωπικήν εποπτείαν του Υπάρχου τήρησιν της δεούσης τάξεως κατά την επιβίβασιν των επιβατών και του πληρώματος εις τας λέμβους και εγκαταλείπει τούτο τελευταίος, αφού βεβαιωθή ότι εξέλιπε πάσα ελπίς σωτηρίας του πλοίου και ότι ουδείς απέμεινεν εν αυτώ, και διασώζει μετ` αυτού, εφ` όσον είναι δυνατόν, το ημερολόγιον και τα λοιπά ναυτιλιακά έγγραφα του πλοίου, τας χρηματικάς αξίας και τα πολυτιμότερα πράγματα.
δ) δεν απομακρύνεται του μέρους του ατυχήματος πριν ή βεβαιωθεί περί της απωλείας του πλοίου του και ότι πάσα περαιτέρω παρουσία του είναι ανωφελής.
ε) εν ή περιπτώσει κατά την εγκατάλειψιν του πλοίου και προ της καταβυθίσεως αυτού αντιληφθή ότι έτερον πλοίον σπεύδει προς βοήθειαν, ήτις θα καθίστα δυνατήν την σωτηρίαν του πλοίου του, επιβαίνει και πάλιν τούτου πριν ή επιβώσιν αυτού άνδρες του ετέρου πλοίου.

----------


## kastro

Εγώ έχω ο καράβι σε cartpostal αλλά δεν έχω σαρωτή να την σκανάρω.

----------


## a.molos

Απο περιοδικό της εποχής εκείνης, μια φωτό τραβηγμένη απο ελικόπτερο διασωσης. Το ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ στις τελευταίες του στιγμές πριν χαθεί για πάντα.
oceanos.JPG

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σε πολλά ναυάγια οι βασικές αιτίες είναι περισσότερες από μία.
Στο *"Ωκεανός"*, από ανθρώπους που γνωρίζουν καλά, λέγεται ότι υπήρχε και ένας ακόμα βασικός λόγος που προκάλεσε το ναυάγιο (εκτός από την περίφημη βαλβίδα και τα όσα ακολούθησαν).
Ο λόγος αυτός σχετιζόταν με την πορεία του πλοίου και το γεγονός ότι δεν λήφθηκαν υπόψη οι ιδιαίτερες συνθήκες της περιοχής αυτής (υψηλά κύματα). 

Αυτό, όμως, ας το δούμε κάποια άλλη στιγμή
Ας γυρίσουμε τώρα αρκετά χρόνια πίσω.

Μια ακόμα κρουαζιέρα ξεκινά από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά με το πλοίο *"Ωκεανός"* της Ηπειρωτικής.
Προορισμός η Μύκονος, η Σαντορίνη, το Ηράκλειο, η Ρόδος και η Πάτμο.

Πρόκειται για μια ταινία που γυρίστηκε στο κρουαζιερόπλοιο  *"Ωκεανός"* της* Ηπειρωτικής.
*
Η γνωστή ταινία έχει τίτλο *"**Περάστε... Φιλήστε... Τελειώσατε!"* και γυρίστηκε σε σκηνοθεσία του *Γιάννη Δαλιανίδη* και σενάριο των *Γιάννη Δαλιανίδη - Νίκου Μαστοράκη.*

Στην ταινία πρωταγωνιστούσαν οι ηθοποιοί *Πάνος Μιχαλόπουλος, Σταμάτης Γαρδέλης, Βάσια Παναγοπούλου, Ρίκα Διαλυνά, Ρίκα Βαγιάνη.*

Υπάρχουν πολλά πολά όμορφα πλάνα από την ταινία.
Ας δούμε μερικά.

Αφιερωμένα εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.


Το* "Ωκεανός"* στον Πειραιά

Ωκεανός 10.jpg

Ωκεανός 20.jpg

Εν πλω

Ωκεανός 30.jpg

Στη γέφυρα

Ωκεανός 40.jpg

Στο μπροστινό κατάστρωμα 
Αποτελεί, κατά κάποιον τρόπο, ειρωνεία ότι οι δύο ηθοποιοί κάθονται πάνω στο χώρο πάνω από τον οποίο έρχεται το ελικόπετρο σε περίπτωση ανάγκης.
Οι επιβάτες και το πλήρωμα στη Νότια Αφρική σώθηκαν από αέρος (χάρη στην άμεση επέμβση των ελικοπτέρων της Ακτοφυλακής).
 
Ωκεανός 50.jpg

----------


## Django

Υπέροχο το φιλμορεπορτάζ από τον αγαπημένο μας Roi. Διατηρώ ωστόσο την αίσθηση ότι στην φωτογραφία με υπότιτλο «εν πλω» εμφανίζεται το άλλο, ή αν σκεφτούμε και το Παλλάς Αθήνα, το άλλο άλλο, ή αν σκεφτούμε και το Πήγασος το άλλο άλλο άλλο αδικοχαμένο πλοίο της Ηπειρωτικής, το Jupiter. Πλάνο λιγων δευτερολέπτων, που να φανταζόταν ο σκηνοθετης οτι μερικά χρόνια μετα θα αποτελουσε πολυτιμο ιστορικό ντοκουμέντο!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η μοίρα έπαιξε σκληρά παιχνίδια στα πιο όμορφα πλοία της *Ηπειρωτικής.*
*"Ωκεανός", "Jupiter", "Πήγασος", "Pallas Athena"* κατέληξαν στο βυθό της θάλασσας ή στα διαλυτήρια της Ανατολής.

Φυσικά και ο καλός φίλος *Django* έχει δίκιο.
Το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο πρέπει να είναι το *"Jupiter".*

Η ταινία  *"**Περάστε... Φιλήστε... Τελειώσατε!"* του Γιάννη Δαλιανίδη διασώζει πολλές όμορφες εικόνες της δεκαετίας του '80.
Για πολλούς η ταινία είναι αμφιβόλου αισθητικής.
Αλλά τα πλάνα της είναι μοναδικά.
Σχήμα οξύμωρο, όπως είναι και η ίδια η ζωή.

Στον καλό φίλο *Django*

Η πλώρη του *"Ωκεανός".*
Να κάνουμε και μια ερώτηση.
_Ποιο είναι ο πλοίο που περνά στα δεξιά της πλώρης του "Ωκεανός".

_Ωκεανός 80.jpg

Η πρύμνη του πλοίου με την γνωστή άσκηση ετοιμότητας.

Ωκεανός 60.jpg

Η πισίνα του πλοίου

Ωκεανός 70.jpg

Στην Ρόδο

Ωκεανός 90.jpg

Στην Μύκονο.
_Το πλοίο αυτό είναι το "Ωκεανός", ή είναι κάποιο άλλο της Ηπειρωτικής;

_Ωκεανός 100.jpg
 
Για όποιον δεν το γνωρίζει, η ταινία έχει τίτλο *"**Περάστε... Φιλήστε... Τελειώσατε!"* και γυρίστηκε σε σκηνοθεσία του *Γιάννη Δαλιανίδη* και σενάριο των *Γιάννη Δαλιανίδη - Νίκου Μαστοράκη.*
Στην ταινία πρωταγωνιστούσαν οι ηθοποιοί *Πάνος Μιχαλόπουλος, Σταμάτης Γαρδέλης, Βάσια Παναγοπούλου, Ρίκα Διαλυνά, Ρίκα Βαγιάνη.*

----------


## Django

Είναι γεγονός ότι ασκείται έντονη κριτική σε πολλές πτυχές της δεκαετίας του 80. Μια από αυτές είναι και το αισθητικό, όσο ασαφές κι αν είναι αυτό, κομμάτι της. Στα χρόνια της βάτας, της βιντεοταινίας και της λακ λοιπόν και στον Ωκεανό που ταξιδεύει με τα σινιάλα της Ηπειρωτικής γυρίζεται μια ταινία που εκ των υστέρων κάποιοι μπορεί να αποκαλούν cult. Τι κι αν η συγκεκριμένη εταιρία παραγωγής προσπάθησε να κάνει μια κακέκτυπη ελληνική βερσιόν του “Love Boat”; 

Θεωρώ πως για το κομμάτι που εξετάζουμε, το καθαρά καραβολατρικό, όλα αυτά δεν έχουν και μεγάλη σημασία. Ωστόσο, πιστεύω πως κάποτε πρέπει να εξετάσουμε την γενικότερη συγκυρία για να κατανοήσουμε καλύτερα τις διάφορες περιόδους όπου τεχνηέντως έχουμε κατατμήσει την ιστορία της ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας. 

Οι συνεχόμενες ατυχίες με τα πλοία της Ηπειρωτικής έδωσαν τροφή στα γνωστά σενάρια συνομωσίας. Από τη παλιά φουρνιά των πλοίων της Ηπειρωτικής στα ελληνικά νερά επιβιώνουν παροπλισμένα ο “γέρο Ερμής” και το πάλαι ποτέ World Renaissance. Το μέλλον τους μπορεί να είναι αβέβαιο. 

Φίλε Roi καλώς βρεθήκαμε και πάλι. Καλό χειμώνα, με την ένταση (αλλά όχι με τις λύπες) του περσινού. 

ΥΓ: Στην τελευταία φωτογραφία είναι όντως το Ωκεανός.

----------


## Apostolos

Παρακολούθησα σήμερα στο Discovery Channel ντοκυμαντέρ με το ναύαγιο... Συνεχώς τονίζαν την αδιαφορία του πληρώματος και ιδικά του Πλοιάρχου... Με λύπησε και με εξόργισε το γεγονός (αλήθεια ή ψέματα) γιατι στην πρύμη κυμάτιζε η ελληνική σημαία όπου κανεις δεν αξιώθηκε να κατεβάσει και πήγε μαζί με το σκαρι στα βάθοι της θάλασσας

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Στην ερωτηση σου φιλε Roi Baudoin ποιο ειναι το πλοιο που περνα δεξια της πλωρης του Ωκεανος, ειναι το Παναγια Τηνου.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πολύ σωστά, είναι το *"Παναγία Τήνου".*
Στο αντίστοιχο θέμα θα δούμε τα πλάνα με το *"Παναγία Τήνου*" να περνά δίπλα από τον *"Ωκεανό".*
Ακόμα υπάρχουν όμορφα πλάνα με το σοβιετικό* "Odessa"*, καθώς και τα δικά μας *"Γεώργιος Εξπρές", "Σαπφώ", "Σάμαινα" και "Αλκαίος".*
Ατυχώς, πέφτουν οι τίτλοι πάνω στα πλάνα με τα δικά μας τα πλοία και δεν φαίνονται καλά.
Παρόλα αυτά, αξίζει να τα δούμε και αυτά.

Φίλε *Απόστολε,* φαίνεται ότι ο συγκεκριμένος πλοίαρχος έκανε πολλά λάθη που οδήγησαν στο ναυάγιο.
Αλλά και για ότι έγινε μετά ακούστηκαν πολλά.

----------


## gtogias

> Φίλε *Απόστολε,* φαίνεται ότι ο συγκεκριμένος πλοίαρχος έκανε πολλά λάθη που οδήγησαν στο ναυάγιο.
> Αλλά και για ότι έγινε μετά ακούστηκαν πολλά.


Σίγουρα όμως κάποια συμβολή θα είχε και το πλήρωμα, πέρα από την εξαιρετική δουλειά που έκαναν οι αρχές της Νοτίου Αφρικής, στο να μη χαθεί ούτε μια ζωή σε ναυάγιο κάτω από δύσκολες καιρικές συνθήκες.

Διαβάζοντας όμως τις αφηγήσεις επιζόντων από το ναυάγιο του Ωκεανός καθώς και εκείνο του Λακωνία, και στις δύο περιπτώσεις αναφέρονται και οι αυτοθυσίες μελών του πληρώματος και η γενικότερη αδυναμία διαχείρισης κρίσεων συνολικά.

----------


## Django

Ξεφεύγω λίγο από το θέμα αλλά αν δεν το πω θα σκάσω. Είναι ιστορική νομοτέλεια τα σύμβολα κάποτε να καταστρέφονται. Υπάρχουν άπειρα παραδείγματα μέσα στην ιστορία. Είναι κατά κάποιο τρόπο η μοίρα τους. Μια βόλτα στα υπαίθρια παζάρια του Βερολίνου θα σας πείσει, σύμβολα του άλλοτε κραταιού ανατολικού μπλοκ πωλούνται έναντι ευτελούς αντιτίμου. Και όταν προτρέχει η σωτηρία ανθρώπων, όταν στα videos είδαμε ανθρώπους να εγκαταλείπουν τελευταία στιγμή το πλοίο, η σημαία είναι και πρέπει να είναι η τελευταία προτεραιότητα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Και όταν προτρέχει η σωτηρία ανθρώπων, όταν στα videos είδαμε ανθρώπους να εγκαταλείπουν τελευταία στιγμή το πλοίο, η σημαία είναι και πρέπει να είναι η τελευταία προτεραιότητα.


Εγώ κατάλαβα ότι με τη ν παρακάτω φράση:




> Παρακολούθησα σήμερα στο Discovery Channel ντοκυμαντέρ με το ναύαγιο... Συνεχώς τονίζαν την αδιαφορία του πληρώματος και ιδικά του Πλοιάρχου... Με λύπησε και με εξόργισε το γεγονός (αλήθεια ή ψέματα) *γιατι στην πρύμη κυμάτιζε η ελληνική σημαία όπου κανεις δεν αξιώθηκε να κατεβάσει και πήγε μαζί με το σκαρι στα βάθοι της θάλασσας*


ο Απόσυτολος θέλει να θυμίσει την ναυτική παράδοση που έχει μπει και στο ναυτικό δίκαιο όπως έγραψα πιο πριν:





> β) δίδει το παράδειγμα της άκρας ψυχραιμίας και γεναιότητος και του μάλλον ακλονήτου θάρρους, εμψυχώνει το πλήρωμα και τους επιβάτας και ενθαρρύνει τους δειλιώντας.
> γ) εάν αι περιστάσεις επιβάλωσιν εις αυτόν να διατάξη την εγκατάλειψην του πλοίου, μεριμνά διά την υπό την προσωπικήν εποπτείαν του Υπάρχου τήρησιν της δεούσης τάξεως κατά την επιβίβασιν των επιβατών και του πληρώματος εις τας λέμβους και *εγκαταλείπει τούτο τελευταίος, αφού βεβαιωθή ότι εξέλιπε πάσα ελπίς σωτηρίας του πλοίου και ότι ουδείς απέμεινεν εν αυτώ, και διασώζει μετ` αυτού, εφ` όσον είναι δυνατόν, το ημερολόγιον και τα λοιπά ναυτιλιακά έγγραφα του πλοίου, τας χρηματικάς αξίας και τα πολυτιμότερα πράγματα.*
> δ) δεν απομακρύνεται του μέρους του ατυχήματος πριν ή βεβαιωθεί περί της απωλείας του πλοίου του και ότι πάσα περαιτέρω παρουσία του είναι ανωφελής.


Dδηλαδή ο καπετάνιος φάευγει από μτο βαπόρι τελευταίος και όταν πια δεν έχει το βαπόρι έλληνα καπετάνιο κατεβαίνει και η ελληνική σημαία, την οποία την πάιρνει ο καπετάνος μαζί του, δεν είμαι σίγουρος να και στο ΠΝ το τηρούν αυτό πια μια και στο Κωστάκος τη σημαία την έβγαλαν οι δύτες από το ναυάγιο. Πάντως στις φωτογραφίες σε αυτό το θέμα δεν φάινεται σημαία την ώρα που βουλιάζει. Σίγουρα ότι ο καπετάνιος έφυγε από το βαπόρι πριν ολοκληρωθέι η εγκατάλειψη δεν πρέπει να πάρει όλο το λήρωμα γιατί βλέπω στις φωτογραφίες και στα βίντεο να έχουν κατέβει οσες βάρκες μπορούσαν  να κατέβουν να είναι επιβάτες με σωσίβια σε σταθμούς συγκεντρώσεως να υπάρχει συνεργασία με τις ομάδες διάσωσης κ.λπ. δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι έγιναν με ...αυτοοργάνωση των επιβατών (μόνο σε κάτι ταινίες σαν το ναυάγιο του Ποσειδώνα γίνονται αυτά) αλλά από το πλήρωμα. Και μην ξεχνάμε ότι τα νερα στα δυτικά τις νοτιας Αφρικής και της Ναμίμπια είναι από τα δυσκολότερα του κόσμου με πολλά ναυάγια και πολλούς πνιγμένους εκεί.

----------


## gtogias

Μιας και πρόσφατα υπήρξε αναφορά στο θέμα του πλοίου για το ατύχημα του ως Ancona το 1973 να θυμηθούμε και μερικά δημοσιεύματα (αλιευθέντα από το διαδίκτυο) για το ναυάγιο του το 1991. Όμορφο αλλά και κακότυχο πλοίο. Τουλάχιστον δεν χάθηκαν ανθρώπινιες ζωές:

1991 08 05 Citizen Navy Team in Final.jpg

1991 08 05 Citizen Sea Rescue Drama.jpg

1991 08 05 Citizen Survivors slam the Captain.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Δύο ακόμη:

1991 08 05 The Star Crew Abandoned us.jpg

1991 11 14 The Star Oceanos Crew Negligent.jpg

----------


## ΑΒΡΑΝΑ ΦΑΙΗ

Καλησπερα....δε ξερω αν το ονομα μου θυμισει κατι σε κανεναν?????? αληθεια υπαρχει καποιος που να ηταν στον ωκεανο?γιατι εγω ημουν και φρικαρει με αυτα που διαβαζω....................

----------


## ΑΒΡΑΝΑ ΦΑΙΗ

> Καλησπερα....δε ξερω αν το ονομα μου θυμισει κατι σε κανεναν?????? αληθεια υπαρχει καποιος που να ηταν στον ωκεανο?γιατι εγω ημουν και φρικαρει με αυτα που διαβαζω....................





> Δυστυχώς η ευτυχώς όλοι άνθρωποι δεν είναι το ίδιο .Όπως σε όλες τις κοινωνίες υπάρχουν οι καλοί και οι κακοί , οι γάτες και οι σκύλοι ....έτσι και στα βαπόρια υπάρχουν ναυτικοί που μερικές φορές τα κάνουν θάλασσα .Σε αυτό το βαπόρι ήταν ο καπετάνιος κατά τις μαρτυρίες διάφορων . Και έτσι τους πήρε όλους η μπάλα .Ξέρω πάντως ότι υπήρξαν άτομα που τραβήχτηκαν άσχημα μέχρι να βγει και ο τελευταίως επιβάτης , αλλά πάντα προβάλετε η αρνητική πλευρά .


  θα επρεπε να ντρεπεσαι που μιλας χωρις να ξερεις.......................

----------


## karystos

Προφανώς είστε συγγενής του πλοιάρχου. Δεν είναι εύκολο να ξέρουμε τι συνέβη σε ένα ναυάγιο που έγινε τόσο μακριά. Σύμφωνα με το ρεπορταζ που είχε γίνει τότε ο πλοίαρχος εγκατέλειψε το πλοίο ενώ υπήρχαν ακόμη άνθρωποι σε αυτό. Αν θυμάμαι καλά η εξήγηση που έδωσε ο ίδιος τότε (πάντα σύμφωνα με το ρεπορταζ ξένων ΜΜΕ) ήταν ότι επιβιβάστηκε σε ελικόπτερο για να διευθύνει καλύτερα τη διάσωση. Αν τα πράγματα δεν έγιναν έτσι κατά την άποψή σας, καλό είναι να μας διευκρινίσετε πως ακριβώς έγιναν.

----------


## mastrokostas

> θα επρεπε να ντρεπεσαι που μιλας χωρις να ξερεις.......................


Μπορώ να κατανοήσω την αγανάκτηση σας, γι αυτά που γραφτήκαν τότε για το ναυάγιο του Ωκεανός και τον πλοίαρχο του . Δεν θα σας απαντήσω εδώ αν ξέρω η όχι για το ναυάγιο ,και ας είπατε ότι πρέπει να ντρέπομαι που δεν ξέρω ! 
Το σίγουρο είναι όμως ένα ,για να μην είμαστε άδικοι με το πλήρωμα  τους αξιωματικούς και τον πλοίαρχο του Ωκεανός .ότι δεν υπάρχει ούτε μια στο εκατομμύριο την διάσωση των επιβατών και του πληρώματος να την έκαναν οι δυο μουσικοί .Για να μην τρελαθούμε τελείως !!!!

Πάντως θα ηταν χαρά μας να εξιστορήσετε τα γεγονότα όπως εσείς τα γνωρίζετε ,αλλά και για να ακουστει και η άλλη πλευρά !

----------


## poliv21

> θα επρεπε να ντρεπεσαι που μιλας χωρις να ξερεις.......................


 ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΤΟΣΟ ΕΠΙΘΕΤΙΚΗ???ΟΙ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΗΣΑΝ ΤΟΝ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟ ΟΧΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ!Ο ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΣ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΕΓΚΑΤΕΛΕΙΨΕ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΓΟΤΕΡΑ ΔΗΛΩΣΕ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΟΡΓΑΝΩΣΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΣΩΣΗ!!!!!!!!!!!!!ΣΤΟ ΒΙΝΤΕΟ ΑΝ ΔΕΙΣ ΚΑΘΑΡΑ Ο ΚΙΘΑΡΙΣΤΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΙΑΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΧΟΙΝΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΕΛΙΚΟΠΤΕΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ Ο ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΣ!!!!!!!!!Ο ΕΝΤΥΠΟΣ ΤΥΠΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΠΟΧΗΣ ΕΓΡΑΨΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ βλ.ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΑ POST.ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΓΙΝΑΝ ΕΤΣΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΑΣ ΛΕΣ? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## thanasssis

ΟΛΟΙ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ  ΜΕ ΚΙΝΔΥΝΟ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΗΣ ΣΑΣ ΣΩΣΑΤΕ ΤΟΣΟ ΚΟΣΜΟ
ΣΕ ΤΟΣΟ ΚΑΚΕΣ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ ΣΑΣ ΑΡΜΟΖΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ.
ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΟΜΩΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΤΕ.

----------


## Amorgos66

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9Z_H...eature=related

----------


## mastrokostas

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9Z_H...eature=related


Το έχουμε ξανα βάλει φίλε μου εδω !

----------


## esperos

Μας  κοιτάζει. 

011.jpg











 Γένοβα  22  Μαΐου  1982

----------


## pantelis2009

Άλλο ένα video απο τις τελευταίες ώρες του Ωκεανός.

----------

